# Epson 1430 black ink



## greenmango (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello, does anybody know why I already changed twice the black ink and the other inks still like new? I am using all black inks. But don't want to buy another set and only use the black cartridge.
Thanks!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

check your printer settings in your design software. There should be a setting to print composite which should use ink from all the cartridges.


----------



## greenmango (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you! I just sent a request for technical support on film maker. Hopefully that's the case. 
Thank you so much


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
check your printer settings.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

what design software are you printing from? are you printing films for screen making?

if you are printing to films let's say in illustrator in CMYK your fill and stroke colors must be all 100%. that's 100% Cyan. 100% Magenta. 100% Yellow. 100% Black.

also do be fooled into buying epson inks that can cost a load of money when some of the OEM refilled cartridges work just as well.


----------

